# Louisville Ky Couple Looking for a gaming Group



## Death_Jester (Mar 8, 2003)

Greetings everyone, 
We are a soon to be married couple that like to game and role-play.  I (the soon to be groom) occasionally DMs but would rather play.  She loves to play and be a part of a long story but knows how to fight when the "crit" is the fan.  In short we are both role players looking for a good story to be a part of.  So feel free to contact us.


----------



## Merlion (Mar 13, 2003)

Well, I cant DM worth a bleep, but my partner and I are both gamers and we just this week moved to a little town in IN not far from Louiseville KY.  We could at least exchange info etc even tho we're both really looking for DMs My email is merlion_emrys@msn.com if you care to drop me a line


----------

